# Wow...I thought this forum would be empty...



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Didn't realize the WNBA actually had fans...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

We have a lot of fans here. 


Please give them the upmost respect. WBNA is good basketball. 

I follow mostly the former Jayawks like Tamika Dixon of LA.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> Didn't realize the WNBA actually had fans...


Me either


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wow...I thought this forum would be empty...*



> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> Me either


I guess you learn something every day. Earlier this year, I got into a heated debate with Nugz fan about the WNBA. I was able to point out a fantastic attendance stat for him, that I feel compelled to share again.

The Washington Mystics average better attendance than the following NBA teams: Atlanta, Cleveland, Denver, Golden State, Houston, Miami, Minnesota, New Jersey, New Orleans, Orlando, Seattle. Note - 4 of these teams are Playoff Teams and one of the teams had the #1 pick in the draft and drew big crowds with Yao Ming.

The Mystics averaged 16,067 in attendance last season.

The WNBA really does have fans.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey, I'm all for girl power and stuff, but c'mon kansasalumn...good basketball?

You take the WNBA All-Star team and my varsity HS team would kill em. No contest.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> Hey, I'm all for girl power and stuff, but c'mon kansasalumn...good basketball?
> 
> You take the WNBA All-Star team and my varsity HS team would kill em. No contest.


Big mike i realize your are very young. But someone my age can appreciate the womens game. And no its not because its women. There was a time, years ago when the college and high school teams could not dunk! That went on for a number of years. The way the women play was similar to the way the college and HS players used to play. This was even before the three point shot!

Yes its true they dont alley oop. But they do play a very good brand of basketball.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> Hey, I'm all for girl power and stuff, but c'mon kansasalumn...good basketball?
> 
> You take the WNBA All-Star team and my varsity HS team would kill em. No contest.


Mike - there are some very wonderful differences in the men's and women's games. I enjoy both, because they are different. I like the "pure" women's game and the athleticism of the men's game. Heck, I just like Hoops.

If you don't have that appreciation, maybe this board isn't for you.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Wow...I thought this forum would be empty...*



> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess you learn something every day. Earlier this year, I got into a heated debate with Nugz fan about the WNBA. I was able to point out a fantastic attendance stat for him, that I feel compelled to share again.
> ...



I remember that. Some people just cannot learn......IMO, it was a waste of your time.....But on the other hand, I learned something from that argument, about attendance. So maybe all wasnt lost 

But in that argument, you were right....whether or not he wanted to admit it or not. 


All I got to say about the WNBA is this:
Sue Bird is HOTT!!!!


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Okay, I'll stop bugging you guys now.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> Hey, I'm all for girl power and stuff, but c'mon kansasalumn...good basketball?
> 
> You take the WNBA All-Star team and my varsity HS team would kill em. No contest.


whoo whoo whoo..are u crazy..Lisa Leslie or Chamique Holdsclaw could really be in the NBA if they let Women be in the NBA..They both are awesome basketball players and would probly tear up ur HS team..


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Not quite.


Our center, who will play college, is 6'9 250. What's Lisa Leslie, 6'5? He can shoot, too...41% from 3.

Our team has 3 D-1 players. I'm not being sexist...but men just have such a physical superiority to women when it comes to basketball. It's true.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> Okay, I'll stop bugging you guys now.


What happened? I thought you were going away?


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

> What happened? I thought you were going away?



:laugh: 

In Reggie Miller's opinion, "Basketball is basketball." That's what is true. If you love the game, it doesn't matter if it is children playing, high school, college, men or women, imo anyway. 

In the little kids' games, it's usually the girls that are more coordinated but that doesn't mean there isn't room for the little boys. 

Bigger isn't always better.  

Give me talent along with heart, desire, and hustle, and that's my favorite player, doesn't matter what gender.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> Not quite.
> 
> 
> ...



I think you should quit before you get in trouble.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

BTW how good is malone daughter i think she got drafted by detroit shocks


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> BTW how good is malone daughter i think she got drafted by detroit shocks


"how good", its all relative. She was the third pick in the WNBA draft. But it wasn't a "Strong" draft. I think it is safe to say the girl does have game.


----------

